# Another surf outing 6/18--- flatties, specks, reds, etc.



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's Tarpon time, but I wanted one more good wave-casting session before I obsessively chase silver dragons. The fish didn't disappoint this morning although rough conditions and stained water slowed the bite a little. Got a mess of Flounder to 20", a few specks with a 26", 5lb fatty as the highlight and hit a pretty, over-slot Red at the end for the slam. Of course the Ladies and Blues interfered just enough to keep the action up. It's still great fishing on the beach, but still not seeing any out there doing it. Crazy.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice flatfish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

....and the overslot for the slam


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## flysmallie (Apr 16, 2014)

Chris V said:


> It's still great fishing on the beach, but still not seeing any out there doing it. Crazy.


I'll be there next week giving it a go. Appreciate your reports, hopefully I can put some of that info to good use.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Another good report. Quality fish, too. 

How much fuel did you burn? Anybody get seasick?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Another good report. Quality fish, too.
> 
> How much fuel did you burn? Anybody get seasick?


Some sand got in the nether-regions but nothing a quick hosing can't cure


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

its nice to see which lures work also; thanks. had no idea you could actually catch with lures from the beach.


----------



## xsquyz (Apr 21, 2015)

Good stuff Chris. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

froggy said:


> its nice to see which lures work also; thanks. had no idea you could actually catch with lures from the beach.


That's what I was checking out. 3 different nice fish on 3 different lures.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stc1993 said:


> That's what I was checking out. 3 different nice fish on 3 different lures.


2 different lures


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

since we're paying such close attention.... why the braid on one reel and mono the other? 
(just trying to learn).


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Braid on both. Spiderwire Invisibraid on one and Spiderwire Stealth on the other.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I like the Invisibraid. I ended up with 3 1,000 yard spools, so almost all of my inshore stuff is spooled with 20 lb. Never tried the Stealth, any advantages over the other?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Stealth is just lower vis and isn't an eight carrier braid. It is super thin and the 15lb breaks at 27lbs if you used the right knots. I very rarely use above 20lb braid for inshore.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice job there Chris....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris you could fall out of a moving car, backwards, into a ditch and catch fish.

Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Chris you could fall out of a moving car, backwards, into a ditch and catch fish.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post.


Joey, I'm trying to get back to posting more reports. I'm not going to post every time because it's exhausting but a report or two a week is doable. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## piscator (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for the reports, Chris. Looking forward to being back down there next weekend.


----------



## TLee (Jun 9, 2015)

great report, hope to get down there and get on some fish next weekend!


----------



## Rawstein (Aug 27, 2015)

Chris you are the man!!! Nice catches and appreciate the info! I'll be grabbing some Tsumanis as soon as I get there!


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

may i ask in choppier conditions do u cast from shore or wade out? same question for calm conditions while were at it..thanks!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

U da man


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

cmg76 said:


> may i ask in choppier conditions do u cast from shore or wade out? same question for calm conditions while were at it..thanks!


I wade out maybe 10% of the time I surf fish. Even when I do wade, it's usually so I can get a better angle working parallel with a bar or drop off and not so much to get the bait further out.


----------



## Rickbryant64 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Location*

What beach is this at? I've been tryin in per dido with no luck


----------

